# Rough day today. Triggering, need some good news from others



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Bad day tiggering, dont want to talk about it.. just riding it out...

So folks please tell me something good thats happened you, nice prize from cracker jacks?, found a 5 spot on the ground? I need some good news, a funny story...anything.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, for me the month of Feb brought my 1st grandchild, though she was 10 weeks early. Just got the word Wed that she will be going home in the next week,ahead of the time the hospital anticipated, she is doing so very well:smthumbup:. That is the single, greatest thing for me in the past year.

Anticipating March to be a good month for me as well.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

got a BJ last night


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

ditto


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

It's friday


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

snap said:


> ditto



Ok, I didnt say make jealous!!! Bastards!!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Our We Vibe came in the mail yesterday. Sadly I was asleep when hubby got home from curling last night so we didn't get a chance to use it yet. Hopefully tonight!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry you're going through this SH. 

Well I had a nice day today. The weather's warming up and it feels like 3 months since I last seen sunshine here in London lol.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

My son's teacher asked all the parents to fill out the backround check that is mandatory to help out at the school, which you also have to fill out with a volunteer form. So I filled it out and put "drinking" in the hobbies section. Special skills I put down "adult humor" hehehe. Doubt I will be asked to volunteer any time soon.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

My friend decided to go bunging jumping on a golf trip he took a friend and a brother with him on a little golfing trip.
So the 3 of them go to the bungy jumping place, you have to walk a long way to get there.
the 3 of them get to the top and it is delayed again........the brother has to pee no where to go. The friend brought a camera but forgot it in the car........so because of the delay the bungy jumping brother says hey go get the camera we have time you can take pictures for my kids, so the brother goes off to fetch the camera........
and since there was time the other decides he has time to pee, well neither one of them makes it back in time the brother goes off the ledge and completes the jump. 
When he finally sees his brother and his friend they are both limping he says what the hell happened to you guys, the brother says I wanted to hurry so I could see you jump and I slipped on a wet floor in the bathroom and he cracked a rib, the friend ran to the car to get the camera and wiped out in the parking lot and skinned his knees and elbows and hurt his back.......
So the guy jumping was safe and his two friends hurt themselves, the rest of the golf week the two walked with a limp and had to give up rounds of golf and the other activities they had planned........
I guess that bungy jumping is a high risk sport for spectators, the guy that jumped said he laughed every time he saw them that week......
thought it was funny, I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

stbxw is leaving me alone to get on with life!
Found out she calls her BF "sweetie"
Have two 10 year younger woman chasing me

Mahbe ah was tooooo Alpha. Spit.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> Our We Vibe came in the mail yesterday. Sadly I was asleep when hubby got home from curling last night so we didn't get a chance to use it yet. Hopefully tonight!!!



Curling huh?

Good to have a husband who likes sliding things.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just got a $5k commission on a commercial property I just sold in in Las Vegas.

Best part is, now that I'm legally separated from my STBXW, I don't have to share a dime of it with her! 

Hmm, methinks a down payment on a Harley???


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I just got a $5k commission on a commercial property I just sold in in Las Vegas.
> 
> Best part is, now that I'm legally separated from my STBXW, I don't have to share a dime of it with her!
> 
> Hmm, methinks a down payment on a Harley???


Ducati


----------



## maddecent (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't have herpes! Yay!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> Ducati


No frilly Italian bike for me. I like American iron thanks.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I have less than a week to go at work!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> got a BJ last night


Now we know why the ninja turtle dances.


----------



## Risico (Mar 4, 2012)

Triggering - like when something sets you off and you get depressed? I get that a lot too. Not good news, but I'm glad its not just me.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> got a BJ last night


Buddy, AR, can we consider removing first six letters of your user name?!


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

ing said:


> stbxw is leaving me alone to get on with life!
> Found out she calls her BF "sweetie"
> Have two 10 year younger woman chasing me
> 
> Mahbe ah was tooooo Alpha. Spit.


----------



## borderline (Feb 16, 2012)

My 6 year old daughter came to me today and said "I know you're sad daddy, I'm going to make you happy today"....she didn't have to do anything else, that made my whole day


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

borderline said:


> My 6 year old daughter came to me today and said "I know you're sad daddy, I'm going to make you happy today"....she didn't have to do anything else, that made my whole day


Tears!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

hey struggling, give us an update


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Our We Vibe came in the mail yesterday. Sadly I was asleep when hubby got home from curling last night so we didn't get a chance to use it yet. Hopefully tonight!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


My wife told me she wants one of those. She loves our Hitachi but she says it looks interesting and wanted to try it out. Without getting tooooo personal maybe you can share your experiences?


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I just got a $5k commission on a commercial property I just sold in in Las Vegas.
> 
> Best part is, now that I'm legally separated from my STBXW, I don't have to share a dime of it with her!
> 
> Hmm, methinks a down payment on a Harley???


Full dresser?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Duke lost last night. As a Kentucky Basketball fan that made my evening.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

When I'm feeling down, I spend some time at "people of walmart" and "dbagging". Always makes me feel better about myself . Makes me feel worse about humanity in general...but better about myself


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Duke lost last night. As a Kentucky Basketball fan that made my evening.


And the Cats beat Fla like a drum today!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

chapparal said:


> And the Cats beat Fla like a drum today!


Gotta love it!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Its spring training and summer is just around the corner. 

I have my health a job and poeple that love me. 

Get healthy its your choice,if you don't have a job , then get one ...any one, and poeple like positive personalities, so fake until you make it. The power is in your hands you just have to stop letting others poeples crap get to you!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Beowulf said:


> My wife told me she wants one of those. She loves our Hitachi but she says it looks interesting and wanted to try it out. Without getting tooooo personal maybe you can share your experiences?


Sure, when we finally get around to using the darned thing!! It's still in the box. Apparently we are saving it for a special night or something.

I'm about ready to just open the damned thing by myself :whip:


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Perhaps not a fun thing you want to hear.

Just realised my X is a complete control freak - the volunteer stuff is just a power play, and the sly lying to me is because I'm not control-able or a workmate (I'm an equal).

I have been tearing my hair out trying to work out what I did wrong (this time - to cause recent split/hate), and spent the last 10 years kicking myself because I was working and not with family, and just could get family stuff to work.

And today it clicked !

It's because I moved nearby instead of being long distance stuck at work - She would actually have to have a real equals relationship, and she can't blame everything on "my obsession with money", or "not being around".

So now I can be there, I can help with house and kids, I can see and help with money, she would have no more excuses ... and now I can see how much time she spends on Candy Crush and watching TV on demand/netflix instead of how much work and volunteer stuff she does AND I can communicate with others in those organisations and find out about the half truths and dramas, which are all about her being the passive aggressive controller in their workplace (helping some folks, causing arguments with others, doing her great work, but failing to cooperate with others when it's predictable they're going wrong - and acting nasty to a some of the other support people to isolate groups in the workplace.

Sorry if that doesn't sound that positive - but it means that I haven't been a complete lost failure for all the family stuff I've worked at for the last _10_years_. Last week, I felt like the worst scum with nothing, on the planet, now I find that it ain't all my fault. My biggest fault was trusting my ex too much - similar story on TAM all over the place. but that is one heck of an up for me !


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Halloween is over. We should just let the zombies rest.:smile2:

If a thread has seen any action for a year, or more - The chances are that the OP is looong gone.

This one hasn't had a post since 2012...


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> Halloween is over. We should just let the zombies rest.:smile2:
> 
> If a thread has seen any action for a year, or more - The chances are that the OP is looong gone.
> 
> This one hasn't had a post since 2012...


There have been a number of dead thread resurrections lately. I wonder if this is a new zombie attack?


----------



## Mrtruth (Aug 20, 2015)

Zombies.... Where I've trained my whole life for this.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> There have been a number of dead thread resurrections lately. I wonder if this is a new zombie attack?


"New this fall on *TAMC*, Fear Of The Walking Thread. :smile2:

"It'll suck the brains out of your noggin - Right through the video screen!..." :grin2:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm guessing strugglinghusband worked this out 1st quarter 2012 shortly after the thread origination date. It is an interesting question and would be neat if OP pops back in with an update.


----------

